
9 Intriguing Facts about Ingvar Kamprad and His IKEA Empire - atlasunshrugged
https://qz.com/1191091/ingvar-kamprad-and-his-ikea-empire-nine-intriguing-facts/
======
atlasunshrugged
I always have quite mixed feelings about IKEA and Mr. Kamprad, they have made
(relatively) quality home furnishing affordable and some killer meatballs as
well as cool initiatives around quick build shelters but the tax avoidance
stuff bothers me.

[https://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2017/jan/27/why-
ike...](https://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2017/jan/27/why-ikea-
flatpack-refugee-shelter-won-design-of-the-year)

